# liner for floor of new enclosure?



## marcy4hope (Nov 2, 2012)

hubby is working on a new enclosure for my sulcata for indoors this winter. here is the initial afternoon's work. that side board will have a slope cut in it and the other side, front and top will be all plexiglass. it's a combination of tom's enclosed chamber and also another set up i saw that someone had plans for on here recently with a sloped top. we have everything to finish this up - except - i haven't decided what to use in the bottom of the enclosure to protect the floor of it from the moisture. i've heard of using shower liners, but figure my tort's claws will rip through that easily, since he loves to burrow. i don't want to have to spend a fortune. my husband's idea was to buy a sheet of shower wall board and cut a piece to put on top of the board, but we want to see what other suggestions you all have.


----------



## shellibelli72 (Nov 2, 2012)

That is awesome! How old or big is your sully?


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 2, 2012)

Thats really cool!


----------



## dannel (Nov 2, 2012)

Some people use linoleum on the bottom that comes about 4 or 5 inches up the walls.


Was it by any chance my plans? If they are, I'm glad I inspired someone!


----------



## marcy4hope (Nov 2, 2012)

dannel said:



> Some people use linoleum on the bottom that comes about 4 or 5 inches up the walls.
> 
> 
> Was it by any chance my plans? If they are, I'm glad I inspired someone!





exactly dannel. it most definitely was your plans and a photo i had of tom's enclosed chamber that were the 2 inspirations for this. one difference from yours is my lights will hang inside, not outside.

i've heard of using linoleum but then later also saw that people said it didn't work for tortoises that dig. and my little guy definitely likes to dig. so, i won't use that. am looking into something used in boats possibly that you paint on. not sure yet. there are so many options but seems like there's always down sides to all of it.



what about that automotive rubber undercoating?? i saw where a couple people used it on here, but didn't see very many replies to them and wondered if it's safe for animals? i also see even rustoleum has a rubber undercoating spray sold at home depot. any thoughts on that?


----------



## dannel (Nov 2, 2012)

Thought about that "rhino liner" that you put in truck beds. Is that good?


----------



## nhaislip (Nov 2, 2012)

What about the spray on rubber sealant that they advertise on TV with the guy that seals a screen door? Would definitely be cheaper than the rhino liner and that liner may be really hard to cut to form. This stuff would adhere to the wood I think pretty well and would still hold up to turtle claws.


----------



## dannel (Nov 2, 2012)

That's a great idea nhaislip! Rhino liner is spray on too, but IDK how to get that done.


----------



## dannel (Nov 2, 2012)

BTW the "rubber in a can, storm door product" is called "Flex Seal."


----------



## marcy4hope (Nov 2, 2012)

that flex seal stuff you are talking about is just a high priced automotive undercoating. that's what i'm talking about, but i'd buy the cheaper stuff. i would only use it on the flooring. BUT, i'm just not sure it is safe for a tortoise.


----------



## dannel (Nov 2, 2012)

Why cant you use lino for diggers?


----------



## marcy4hope (Nov 2, 2012)

i just came this product for kennels from home depot. i think i may try this.
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...gId=-1&keyword=voc&storeId=10051#.UJRuQG_LRlk


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Nov 2, 2012)

I borrowed your idea as well, dannel  I'll be using plastic drop cloth and also painted/sealed the entire inside.


----------



## dannel (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice! I should've patented it! Yes, that kennel sealant looks like it'll work IMO.


----------



## Laura (Nov 2, 2012)

how big is your tort? I think it will go stir crazy locked up all winter.. what do you plan to do when it gets bigger? can you build something outside, so he has a choice to go wander or stay in side?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 2, 2012)

Let us know how that Kennel Seal works. That sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 2, 2012)

I used a rubber flooring that looks like laminate oak wood flooring,( it comes in several wood types) it is easy to install and so far after three plus years of abuse by my adult sulcata it is holding up great. Home Depot carries it, I don't remember the name but it is rubber and is installed like laminate flooring one strip at a time, after installation the floor is water proof and very easy to clean. It can be cut with a razor knife or tin snipes.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 2, 2012)

Len said:


> I used a rubber flooring that looks like laminate oak wood flooring,( it comes in several wood types) it is easy to install and so far after three plus years of abuse by my adult sulcata it is holding up great. Home Depot carries it, I don't remember the name but it is rubber and is installed like laminate flooring one strip at a time, after installation the floor is water proof and very easy to clean. It can be cut with a razor knife or tin snipes.



That sounds good to me too. I will check that one out also when we are ready for it.


----------



## marcy4hope (Nov 3, 2012)

Laura said:


> how big is your tort? I think it will go stir crazy locked up all winter.. what do you plan to do when it gets bigger? can you build something outside, so he has a choice to go wander or stay in side?



my sulcata is only 5 inches and this enclosure is a step up from where he's been living this summer. we will not move him outside until next year in the spring when it warms up and then we will build him a home outdoors. i live in missouri and it will be too cold for him this winter outside with him being so little. he still needs to have a lot of humidity. so, this will be perfect for him. i promise he won't be going crazy, he'll think he's got a lot more room than he had. he was in a 55 gallon enclosure. his old enclosure will be used for a new baby leopard tortoise.

here are a couple of pictures of what he WAS living in. so, he'll really like having more room in the new enclosure.














i have purchased another humidifier, a che lamp and a mvb for the new enclosure.

i'm also going to try the kennel seal and see how that does.


----------



## dannel (Nov 3, 2012)

Off topic, but could anyone that used my idea please PM pictures of it when its completed? I'd like to see how it turned out!


----------



## marcy4hope (Nov 3, 2012)

dannel said:


> Off topic, but could anyone that used my idea please PM pictures of it when its completed? I'd like to see how it turned out!



that'd be fine dannel. i'll update photos later of how ours turns out. we are waiting for the kennel seal to come in this next week and then we will stain the outside, seal the inside and get things all together. i'll post photos when it's done. it helps having a handy hubby too. 

this is the link to the other cage that we are building off of too. this is tom's enclosed chamber.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-3233...z29TCvQ99F


----------



## Tracy Gould (Nov 3, 2012)

I used an old Gazebo tarpaulin to line my tort table its water proof and hard wearing and Shelby as yet to damage it but he is a Hermanns tort and does dig deep like some torts do.


----------

